# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  قاعده حسابيه عجيبه

## ابراهيم 258

*قل لصديقك خذ اي عدد ثم اضربه في 2 ثم يزيد عليه3 ثم يضربه في 5
ثم يزيد عليه3 ثم يضربه في 10 ثم يزيد عليه 3 ويخبرك بالناتج فاطرح 
150 من الناتج ثم احذف 33 من جهه اليمين (تجد الباقي العدد الذي 
اخذه صديقك)

مثال
اخذ صديقك رقم 4 مضروب في 2 يساوي 8زائد3 يساوي 11مضروب 
في 5يساوي 55زائد3يساوي58مضروب في10يساوي580زائد3يساوي583
فيخبرك فتطرح150 يصير433 تحزف33 من جهه اليمين يصير الباقي 4  وهو العدد المطلوب
                        	*

----------


## بندرالعريني

*مشكورين ايها الاخوة
                        	*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*عجيب والله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكور لكن الحاجة دي ماصعبة

*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*ابت تجي معاي شكلي بليد في الحساب   :)
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*مافهمت والله اعد الشرح
                        	*

----------

